# Alabama state park camping



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

If chilly upstate New York is not your cup of tea, Alabama's state parks offer cabin camping in gorgeous surroundings. I must warn you, though, it's not as cheap to camp in some Alabama state park cabins as it is in Pennsy and New York. Some of theme are "resort areas" and very pricey. I picked out the ones that were medium to cheap. 


Alabama State Parks Cabin Camping - Associated Content

I really home people like these articles, I had a wonderful time doing them, feel like I've already been to these places!


----------

